# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  En ze leven nog lang en gelukkig

## evitalien

*En ze leven nog lang en gelukkig*

Onze gezondheid verslechtert in een rap tempo. Er zijn steeds meer mensen die lijden aan een chronische, degeneratieve ziekte. 

Bekijk de onderstaande feiten maar eens:
•	Wereldwijd lijden meer dan 1 biljoen mensen aan diabesity (= obesitas en diabetes)
•	Recent onderzoek voorspelt dat eenderde van de kinderen geboren in 2010 ergens in hun leven diabetes zal gaan ontwikkelen
•	Ruim 70% van de Amerikaanse bevolking zal een hoge bloeddruk ontwikkelen (ook de cijfers over de Europese bevolking voorspellen niet veel goeds)
•	Het komende decennium zal het aantal personen dat onvruchtbaar is verdubbelen
•	Volgens de WHO (World Health Organisation) lijden meer dan 120 miljoen mensen aan een ernstige depressie

Ik kan dit rijtje nog veel langer maken. Duidelijk is dat onze gezondheid er steeds verder op achteruit gaat en ondanks de moderne wetenschap er niet beter op wordt.

De conventionele (reguliere) geneeskunde maakt de vergissing om aan te nemen de welvaartsziekten als diabetes, overgewicht, kanker, hart- en vaatziekten, depressie en auto-immuunziekten geen gemeenschappelijke oorzaak heeft. Echter al deze ziekten hebben vrijwel de dezelfde oorzaak: onze moderne levensstijl. Slechte voeding, tekort aan voedingsstoffen, stress, gebrek aan slaap, verontreiniging van de lucht en de bodem en gebruik van kleur- geur- en smaakstoffen onder anderen verpesten onze gezondheid.

In de reguliere geneeskunde worden klachten gezien als een op zichzelf staand feit. Echter een klacht ontstaat niet uit zichzelf en komt zelden alleen. Er is een proces aan vooraf gegaan. In de holistische geneeskunde kijken we naar de mens als geheel. Welke klachten zijn er? Wanneer zijn deze ontstaan? Hoe ziet het dagelijks leven er uit? Hoe ziet het voedingspatroon er uit? Al deze aspecten (en nog veel meer) komen bij een holistisch consult langs om een zo compleet mogelijk beeld te krijgen. Pas als alles helder is komt er een gedegen advies over hoe de klachten het beste aangepakt kunnen. Meestal komt het neer op wat (kleine) aanpassingen en het slikken van extra voedingssupplementen.

Lees verder….

----------

